# [EVDL] Question about EV schematics and regen



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Jeff,
Sounds complicated. I wonder if you could simply mount a large alternator
configured for your pack voltage, then simply control the field voltage
either with a spring loaded finger pull pot on the shifter, or the first
inch of travel on the brake. 

Mark Grasser

[email protected]


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Jeff Andre
Sent: Friday, April 04, 2008 12:04 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] Question about EV schematics and regen

I'm working on a theory, and not being an electrical engineer, I'll throw
this out to the list and hope that it's not too simple a question to warrant
a response from those better educated in power electronics.


Let's say I have a starting point configuration that includes:
1. 9" DC motor
2. Zilla controller
3. 144v lead acid pack


Now since DC motors don't make great regen units when configured properly
for a traction drive, lets say I want to add a separate generator that will
be mechanically tied to the drive train to be engaged as a regenerative
braking unit. 

My questions are:

1. Could I engage this unit using a separate controller operated by a brake
actuated POT? Is that essentially what the controllers that offer regen for
DC motors are doing? Are they essentially reversing the function of the
controller by energizing a set of contactors to reverse the flow on the
prime mover, and using the same controller circuitry in reverse, with
"braking power" controlled from the braking POT? If so, does that mean I
could use a regen controller, and instead of swapping the contacts on the
prime mover, use the regen contactors to engage a separate generator unit
instead?

2. If using an independent controller, would the "output" tie directly to
the traction pack "bus" just before the main drive controller, so that the
power would simply flow back to the pack during regen operation? Can the
regen controller ensure that the output voltage is sufficiently above pack
voltage to make that happen? Can the regen controller limit amps to ensure
that I don't damage the pack? 

3. As I understand it, regen braking is essentially "dump charging", but
what happens if the pack is essentially fully charged when you hit the
brakes? Would some other control circuitry be needed to handle this
situation?

There are plenty of other details to understand about this, but these items
will help me move on to those other areas. Any help on understanding this
stuff will be appreciated.


Jeff Andre
Chapel Hill, NC



_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Jeff,

There is another way to do REGEN, but not back to the battery pack. A 
battery pack not always provide power to the motor, but may provide 
additional power through DC-DC converters and DC-AC inverters to power the 
accessories.

The accessories I have, are electric power steering, electric air condition, 
electric heater systems, and electric driven alternator-inverter unit that 
provides up to 7 Kw at 120 VDC and a 5 Kw inverter at 120 VAC and charges a 
12 volt accessory battery and at the same time provide all the other 14.5 
vdc power to the motor controller and indicators.

All these units are electric motor driven by two 1.75 hp motors that are 
power off the battery pack plus can be driven off the main motor pilot shaft 
through a electric clutch.

During the time that the accelerator is let up, but the EV is still rolling, 
the two 1.75 motors goes off the line and the electric clutch engages where 
the main motor is now driving the accessories.

At this time when I look at my indicators when accelerator is let up, the 
motor ampere is O amps, battery amperes is 0 amps, the converters are 
reading 0 amps, but rotating inertia of the motor is still turning all these 
accessories units plus the alternator-inverter is providing all the power.

At this time during the accessory mechanical REGEN cycle, I can make the EV 
walk down a very steep icy hill, if I have all the accessories power up.

The only thing, that I did not add to my 7kw converter is a inverter to 
change it to a 6kw 120 VAC 60 cycle that provides a constant output any time 
the motor rpm is above 333 rpm.

I could not get this inverter unit into the EV, because I ran out of room. 
I would have like to experiment in having this 6 KW 120 volt inverter, 
provide power to the on board PFC-50 charger during the motor controller off 
mode. This would require to have the two additional battery contactors 
(call safety contactors) to completely disconnected from the motor 
controller and may have to provide a phase loss relay to protect the onboard 
charger.

There would be no problem with the voltage on a PFC charger, because it will 
accept at voltage from 60 to 240 vac. I will have to ask Rich Rudman if 
this will be possible with his PFC chargers.

I find that the little bit of motor regen back to the battery is not equal 
to the amount that the mechanical regen provides.

Roland

Roland






----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Jeff Andre" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, April 04, 2008 10:03 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Question about EV schematics and regen


> I'm working on a theory, and not being an electrical engineer, I'll throw
> this out to the list and hope that it's not too simple a question to 
> warrant
> a response from those better educated in power electronics.
>
>
> Let's say I have a starting point configuration that includes:
> 1. 9" DC motor
> 2. Zilla controller
> 3. 144v lead acid pack
>
>
> Now since DC motors don't make great regen units when configured properly
> for a traction drive, lets say I want to add a separate generator that 
> will
> be mechanically tied to the drive train to be engaged as a regenerative
> braking unit.
>
> My questions are:
>
> 1. Could I engage this unit using a separate controller operated by a 
> brake
> actuated POT? Is that essentially what the controllers that offer regen 
> for
> DC motors are doing? Are they essentially reversing the function of the
> controller by energizing a set of contactors to reverse the flow on the
> prime mover, and using the same controller circuitry in reverse, with
> "braking power" controlled from the braking POT? If so, does that mean I
> could use a regen controller, and instead of swapping the contacts on the
> prime mover, use the regen contactors to engage a separate generator unit
> instead?
>
> 2. If using an independent controller, would the "output" tie directly to
> the traction pack "bus" just before the main drive controller, so that the
> power would simply flow back to the pack during regen operation? Can the
> regen controller ensure that the output voltage is sufficiently above pack
> voltage to make that happen? Can the regen controller limit amps to 
> ensure
> that I don't damage the pack?
>
> 3. As I understand it, regen braking is essentially "dump charging", but
> what happens if the pack is essentially fully charged when you hit the
> brakes? Would some other control circuitry be needed to handle this
> situation?
>
> There are plenty of other details to understand about this, but these 
> items
> will help me move on to those other areas. Any help on understanding this
> stuff will be appreciated.
>
>
> Jeff Andre
> Chapel Hill, NC
>
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

A few questions:

What are you trying to accomplish?
Why do you want regen?
How do you plan to use it? I.e. what is your typical driving scenario.

> I'm working on a theory, and not being an electrical engineer, I'll throw
> this out to the list and hope that it's not too simple a question to
> warrant
> a response from those better educated in power electronics.
>
>
> Let's say I have a starting point configuration that includes:
> 1. 9" DC motor
> 2. Zilla controller
> 3. 144v lead acid pack
>
>
> Now since DC motors don't make great regen units when configured properly
> for a traction drive, lets say I want to add a separate generator that
> will
> be mechanically tied to the drive train to be engaged as a regenerative
> braking unit.
>
> My questions are:
>
> 1. Could I engage this unit using a separate controller operated by a
> brake
> actuated POT? Is that essentially what the controllers that offer regen
> for
> DC motors are doing? Are they essentially reversing the function of the
> controller by energizing a set of contactors to reverse the flow on the
> prime mover, and using the same controller circuitry in reverse, with
> "braking power" controlled from the braking POT? If so, does that mean I
> could use a regen controller, and instead of swapping the contacts on the
> prime mover, use the regen contactors to engage a separate generator unit
> instead?
>
> 2. If using an independent controller, would the "output" tie directly to
> the traction pack "bus" just before the main drive controller, so that the
> power would simply flow back to the pack during regen operation? Can the
> regen controller ensure that the output voltage is sufficiently above pack
> voltage to make that happen? Can the regen controller limit amps to
> ensure
> that I don't damage the pack?
>
> 3. As I understand it, regen braking is essentially "dump charging", but
> what happens if the pack is essentially fully charged when you hit the
> brakes? Would some other control circuitry be needed to handle this
> situation?
>
> There are plenty of other details to understand about this, but these
> items
> will help me move on to those other areas. Any help on understanding this
> stuff will be appreciated.
>
>
> Jeff Andre
> Chapel Hill, NC
>
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Actually, the mechanical part is pretty simple. My question is on the
electrical side of the problem.

I haven't seen a alternator that could make much of a useful contribution to
charging on a high voltage pack, whereas taking a generator that can put out
20-30kw peak would be able to capture the kinetic energy and pump it at high
amps and appropriate voltage. 

The other benefit goes to a comment on the "Re: [EVDL] Barriers to
production EV's (Was: Bill Buhl's electric car)" thread, about what is the
key missing ingredient for EV's to be accepted by the general public. That
benefit will be configuring a small ICE to run the generator when not being
used for regen purposes to either charge the pack, as a range extender, or
for use as aux power on job sites (building contractor truck), or at home as
an emergency generator.

I tend to agree with several of the comments on that thread - until you
solve the range/speed issues of EV's such that it can work as seamlessly as
a modern ICE car, it will remain a hobbyist endeavor - and batteries are
unlikely to do that affordably any time soon. I believe the pieces exist to
build a conversion kit that includes regen/range extender features that
conquer those problems, perhaps even using DC motors as prime movers instead
of AC. 

At this point, it's still a belief, I don't know it for a fact, but I'm
working on it changing that.



Jeff Andre
Chapel Hill, NC





> > Mark Grasser wrote:
> > Sounds complicated. I wonder if you could simply mount a
> > large alternator configured for your pack voltage, then
> > simply control the field voltage either with a spring loaded
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Roland,

Sounds like some similar goals, except for the range extension/portable
power. My first question is what alternator-inverter are you using that
produces 7KW at 120VDC? That's equivalent to a good size portable generator
set. Is it actually rated at that as a continuous output? How much did it
cost?

> The accessories I have, are electric power steering, electric 
> air condition, electric heater systems, and electric driven 
> alternator-inverter unit that provides up to 7 Kw at 120 VDC 
> and a 5 Kw inverter at 120 VAC and charges a
> 12 volt accessory battery and at the same time provide all 
> the other 14.5 vdc power to the motor controller and indicators.

Do you have any kind of schematic/diagram of your system that you'd be
willing to share?

> All these units are electric motor driven by two 1.75 hp 
> motors that are power off the battery pack plus can be driven 
> off the main motor pilot shaft through a electric clutch.

Are you saying you are running the alternator off the 1.75 hp motor as well,
or am I reading this wrong?

> During the time that the accelerator is let up, but the EV is 
> still rolling, the two 1.75 motors goes off the line and the 
> electric clutch engages where the main motor is now driving 
> the accessories.

Yep, I'm looking a what needs to be selectively coupled, and whether I can
use sprag clutches or need electric clutches in each situation.

> At this time during the accessory mechanical REGEN cycle, I 
> can make the EV walk down a very steep icy hill, if I have 
> all the accessories power up.

I do a lot of stop and go driving, and a lot of long, low slope hills. I
also often have to hop on the freeway for 10 minutes at 70mph. Intuitively,
it feels like there's a lot of energy going into braking, the question is
how to capture it, and control the degree of regen braking with the brake
pedal to help save the mechanical brakes. I do like the idea of powering
the accessories during power-off times through regen power, though. Every
little bit helps.

> The only thing, that I did not add to my 7kw converter is a 
> inverter to change it to a 6kw 120 VAC 60 cycle that provides 
> a constant output any time the motor rpm is above 333 rpm.

This get's to one of those "what can EV's do that standard ICE's can't"
question. I know I can build a small ICE that has good emissions control,
and that will run on less than 2 gal/hour, and will put out 30-50 hp loafing
along (peak power 80-100hp). That'll provide substantial range
extension/dump charging, and still get the equivalent of 40-60 mpg while
running. Average that with the pure EV miles, and the average per "tank of
gas" will be excellent compared to pure ICE. I can also leave the existing
ICE gas tank/lines in place for the range extender, and have an extreme
range vehicle, or downsize it to save some weight. 

That's the theory at least. It solves the two major objections to EV's -
range and speed limits, and has the side benefits noted before. It also
decreases the size of the pack you have to include, also saving cost &
weight. You can size the pack for a 20-30 mile range, which covers say
60-70% of your driving, and still handle the longer trips without even
thinking about how.

Maybe I've been sniffing my tailpipe too much, but that's the problem I'm
trying to solve. If nothing else it's fun and educational. So far, the
numbers seem to look pretty reasonable.



Jeff Andre
Chapel Hill, NC

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Jeff Andre wrote:
> 
> > Actually, the mechanical part is pretty simple. My question
> > is on the electrical side of the problem.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Peter,

> What are you trying to accomplish?
> Why do you want regen?
> How do you plan to use it? I.e. what is your typical driving 
> scenario.

My driving scenario includes lots of run-ups to 40-50 mph driving for a few
minutes, and breaking to a stop - often on a downhill slope.

As I mentioned back to Roland, I'm looking at building a range extending
generator as part of the overall system. I can fairly easily mechanically
couple it to the prime mover so that it can be used for regen braking. I'm
trying to figure out the electrical system to integrate that into the
standard DC motor based EV configuration. 

Jeff Andre
Chapel Hill, NC

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> I do a lot of stop and go driving, and a lot of long, low slope hills. I
> also often have to hop on the freeway for 10 minutes at 70mph.

Low slope hills offer practically zero regen energy. The next time you
are on one of those hills, put the car in neutral and see if you slow down
or speed up. If you slow down, there is NO extra energy available for
regen. If you pick up speed very slowly, then there is essentially no
energy available. I mean there is some available, but you will loose most
of it in conversion losses.

The only way you'll gain any meaningful benefit from regen is if you pick
up speed fairly quickly.

As for stop and go, recall that with normal brakes ALL of the braking
energy gets converted to heat in the brake rotors/drums. The next time
your out driving pull over after a bit and see how hot your brakes are. 
If they are sizzling hot, then you have some regen potential, if they are
cool to the touch, then you have virtually no regen potential

As for driving at 70mph on the freeway, their is zero regen available. 
Well, a tiny bit when you get off the freeway and have to slow/stop on the
off ramp.

> This get's to one of those "what can EV's do that standard ICE's can't"
> question. I know I can build a small ICE that has good emissions control,
> and that will run on less than 2 gal/hour, and will put out 30-50 hp
> loafing along (peak power 80-100hp).

That's interesting. How do you "know" this? Have you built and tested
such a motor before? Can you provide some more details?

FWIW, I know a lot of people "think" they can do this, but most who have
tried have not been as successful as they thought they would be. In fact
many college teams that have tried building hybrids have ended up with
vehicles that got worse mileage than they did stock.



_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Jeff,

I purchase these items in 1980's prices, straight from the manufacture at 
the time.

The alternator-inverter is a Delco 40-SI series Type 150. It is Model No. 
1117152 12 volt Neg. 145 amps w/inverter taps. It is equip with a (field 
+), (field -), (trio), (bat +), bat -), (excitation -), (internal regulator 
control), and a (external 4-step voltage adjustment switch).

The bat + and - terminals supply current to a deep cycle 12 volt battery and 
at the same time can provide 110-volt VDC at 7kw to a Dynamote Inverter that 
has a maximum output of 120-volt VAC at 6kw.

The Dynamote Inverter is Model No. A60-120 7200 watt surge capacity to 100 
amps design to run off the above alternator I have.

There is another Dynamote Inverter Model No. B60-120 that can run off a 100 
volt battery pack.

Now here is the factory cost for that time:

The alternator-inverter ran about $1200.00 and the Dynamote alternator 
inverter ran about $1500.00. I would assume by now it would be double that 
factory cost and double that again from a dealer.

This unit is designed for heavy loads and high charge demands at idle which 
is about 500 rpm. Does not have to go to a high rpm to produce a high 
current output like some of the standard alternators with those mod kits you 
can get from a auto parts store, but will only put out 110 VDC at a prime 
mover rpm of 3000 rpm or more.

I had to put in a smaller 5 kw inverter that has two lines of 25 amps at 120 
vac 60 hz. Just barely got this one in. Use only the 110 VDC output only 
on the alternator-inverter unit.

You can see this unit at:

http://go-ev.net/pics/021.html

Click pic no. 022 to 024 to see different angles of of this installation.

Roland




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Jeff Andre" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, April 04, 2008 3:15 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Question about EV schematics and regen


> Roland,
>
> Sounds like some similar goals, except for the range extension/portable
> power. My first question is what alternator-inverter are you using that
> produces 7KW at 120VDC? That's equivalent to a good size portable 
> generator
> set. Is it actually rated at that as a continuous output? How much did 
> it
> cost?
>
> > The accessories I have, are electric power steering, electric
> > air condition, electric heater systems, and electric driven
> > alternator-inverter unit that provides up to 7 Kw at 120 VDC
> > and a 5 Kw inverter at 120 VAC and charges a
> > 12 volt accessory battery and at the same time provide all
> > the other 14.5 vdc power to the motor controller and indicators.
>
> Do you have any kind of schematic/diagram of your system that you'd be
> willing to share?
>
> > All these units are electric motor driven by two 1.75 hp
> > motors that are power off the battery pack plus can be driven
> > off the main motor pilot shaft through a electric clutch.
>
> Are you saying you are running the alternator off the 1.75 hp motor as 
> well,
> or am I reading this wrong?
>
> > During the time that the accelerator is let up, but the EV is
> > still rolling, the two 1.75 motors goes off the line and the
> > electric clutch engages where the main motor is now driving
> > the accessories.
>
> Yep, I'm looking a what needs to be selectively coupled, and whether I can
> use sprag clutches or need electric clutches in each situation.
>
> > At this time during the accessory mechanical REGEN cycle, I
> > can make the EV walk down a very steep icy hill, if I have
> > all the accessories power up.
>
> I do a lot of stop and go driving, and a lot of long, low slope hills. I
> also often have to hop on the freeway for 10 minutes at 70mph. 
> Intuitively,
> it feels like there's a lot of energy going into braking, the question is
> how to capture it, and control the degree of regen braking with the brake
> pedal to help save the mechanical brakes. I do like the idea of powering
> the accessories during power-off times through regen power, though. Every
> little bit helps.
>
> > The only thing, that I did not add to my 7kw converter is a
> > inverter to change it to a 6kw 120 VAC 60 cycle that provides
> > a constant output any time the motor rpm is above 333 rpm.
>
> This get's to one of those "what can EV's do that standard ICE's can't"
> question. I know I can build a small ICE that has good emissions control,
> and that will run on less than 2 gal/hour, and will put out 30-50 hp 
> loafing
> along (peak power 80-100hp). That'll provide substantial range
> extension/dump charging, and still get the equivalent of 40-60 mpg while
> running. Average that with the pure EV miles, and the average per "tank 
> of
> gas" will be excellent compared to pure ICE. I can also leave the 
> existing
> ICE gas tank/lines in place for the range extender, and have an extreme
> range vehicle, or downsize it to save some weight.
>
> That's the theory at least. It solves the two major objections to EV's -
> range and speed limits, and has the side benefits noted before. It also
> decreases the size of the pack you have to include, also saving cost &
> weight. You can size the pack for a 20-30 mile range, which covers say
> 60-70% of your driving, and still handle the longer trips without even
> thinking about how.
>
> Maybe I've been sniffing my tailpipe too much, but that's the problem I'm
> trying to solve. If nothing else it's fun and educational. So far, the
> numbers seem to look pretty reasonable.
>
>
>
> Jeff Andre
> Chapel Hill, NC
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> >Roger wrote:
> >It seems to be generally accepted that it is less efficient to use an ICE
> to >drive a generator to power an EV drivetrain than it is to use the same
> ICE
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm not looking at regen as a significant issue, so I'd rather not get
bogged down in a discussion of how much or little it will help. It's not
the main point. Unless you drive where you can coast to a stop all the
time, then every time you stop a 4000-5000 lb vehicle from 60mph, there is
energy lost to heat. Yes I have felt the brakes after a stop - they get
very hot. How hot is a matter of driving style and conditions. Is the
energy worth capturing? Depends on how easy it is to do.

My question was about the integration of a second power source capable of
applying a bulk charge to the pack. It's an electrical system question. I
wasn't looking to debate merits of having a secondary source of power.

As for the ICE to run the generator, there's nothing to invent. There are a
number of them to be had off the shelf that can operate in this range. GM
is using one based on the Suzuki 1.0 liter 3 cylinder used as the primary
engine in the Swift / Geo Metro. You can get them for a couple of hundred
bucks complete. You can use a fully programmable engine management system
that's open source software, and very inexpensive hardware. Integrating and
managing the generator output is the question. 

Again, it's an experiment, but one that follows a path already being
developed by others. I think the biggest question is whether it's possible
to do it short of large scale company resources.



Jeff Andre
Chapel Hill, NC



-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Peter VanDerWal
Sent: Friday, April 04, 2008 1:17 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Question about EV schematics and regen

> I do a lot of stop and go driving, and a lot of long, low slope hills. 
> I also often have to hop on the freeway for 10 minutes at 70mph.

Low slope hills offer practically zero regen energy. The next time you are
on one of those hills, put the car in neutral and see if you slow down or
speed up. If you slow down, there is NO extra energy available for regen.
If you pick up speed very slowly, then there is essentially no energy
available. I mean there is some available, but you will loose most of it in
conversion losses.

The only way you'll gain any meaningful benefit from regen is if you pick up
speed fairly quickly.

As for stop and go, recall that with normal brakes ALL of the braking energy
gets converted to heat in the brake rotors/drums. The next time your out
driving pull over after a bit and see how hot your brakes are. 
If they are sizzling hot, then you have some regen potential, if they are
cool to the touch, then you have virtually no regen potential

As for driving at 70mph on the freeway, their is zero regen available. 
Well, a tiny bit when you get off the freeway and have to slow/stop on the
off ramp.

> This get's to one of those "what can EV's do that standard ICE's can't"
> question. I know I can build a small ICE that has good emissions 
> control, and that will run on less than 2 gal/hour, and will put out 
> 30-50 hp loafing along (peak power 80-100hp).

That's interesting. How do you "know" this? Have you built and tested such
a motor before? Can you provide some more details?

FWIW, I know a lot of people "think" they can do this, but most who have
tried have not been as successful as they thought they would be. In fact
many college teams that have tried building hybrids have ended up with
vehicles that got worse mileage than they did stock.



_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Jeff Andre said


> >> >Roger wrote:
> >> >It seems to be generally accepted that it is less efficient to use an ICE
> >>
> > to >drive a generator to power an EV drivetrain than it is to use the same
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> >>Roger wrote:
> >>It seems to be generally accepted that it is less efficient to use an ICE
> > to >drive a generator to power an EV drivetrain than it is to use the same
> > ICE
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Jeff,
I think you are on exactly the right track. The EV purists will
poo-poo it and the efficiency folks will prove it is impractical, but
the main problem with EV driving is "destination anxiety". The range
extender (serial hybrid) is superior to parallel if most of your
driving can be from plug in power. If you are planning to power the
car with gasoline then parallel would be superior to serial. The regen
would be nice, but the gains might not be worth the cost or
complexity.




-- 
http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1059
http://stormselectric.blogspot.com/
Storm

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Roland,

Is your alternator-inverter anything like what these guys are selling?
http://www.zena.net/

Jeff Andre
Chapel Hill, NC






> > Roland wrote:
> > The alternator-inverter is a Delco 40-SI series Type 150. It is Model No.
> 
> > 1117152 12 volt Neg. 145 amps w/inverter taps. It is equip with a (field
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Jeff,

This unit as a welder is set to a low voltage at high ampere. It would still 
need a inverter section for 120 VAC 60 Hz at 6kW like my unit which is a 
maximum of 50 amperes, while the 14.5 volt DC side is rated for 145 amps 
maximum.

The reason why I use 120 vac 60 hz, is that I have all standard heater 
units, fans, pumps, and relays at 120 volts. When the EV main plug is 
connected, I can operated and service these systems which out using main 
battery power. Can also pre-heat, pre-air condition the EV using commercial 
power by use of a transfer switch.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Jeff Andre" <[email protected]>
To: "'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, April 11, 2008 11:39 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Question about EV schematics and regen


> Roland,
>
> Is your alternator-inverter anything like what these guys are selling?
> http://www.zena.net/
>
> Jeff Andre
> Chapel Hill, NC
>
>
>
>


> > > Roland wrote:
> > > The alternator-inverter is a Delco 40-SI series Type 150. It is Model
> > > No.
> >
> ...


----------

